# Pepper Jelly!



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 24, 2014)

Rheesa, our sweet across-the-street neighbor, drops by at least once a week to gift us with samples of her baked goods, jellies, and other scrumptious offerings.  She always worries about how they taste but this woman has a talent in the kitchen she's afraid to admit to.

This week, she dropped off a sample of her pepper jelly, confessing it was the first time she ever made it and asked us for our opinion.

I've tried several so-called 'gourmet' pepper jellies and Rheesa's was by far and away the BEST I have ever had.  She used her own home-grown jalapenos and perfected just the right ratio of sweetness to heat the first time out.

Spread over a block of cream cheese or simply put on crackers it is a favorite appetizer of ours.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2014)

Love it spread over cream cheese.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 24, 2014)

I LOVE pepper Jelly.  You are fortunate to have a friend that shares 

My mom used to make cheese cake and then top it with a jar of pepper jelly - it was a fabulous dessert.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2014)

Janet H said:


> I LOVE pepper Jelly.  You are fortunate to have a friend that shares
> 
> *My mom used to make cheese cake and then top it with a jar of pepper jelly - it was a fabulous dessert.*



Wow.......that sounds wonderful Janet!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 24, 2014)

What a nice neighbor, chicklitmanfan!    Looks fabulous!

Janet, I could definitely go for pepper jelly on a cheesecake.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks yummy! Pepper jelly and cheesecake? Brilliant!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Sep 18, 2014)

DH always buys some strawberry pepper jelly. That stuff is EXPENSIVE, need to learn how to make it. Anyone have a recipe for one? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2014)

Jessica_Morris said:


> DH always buys some strawberry pepper jelly. That stuff is EXPENSIVE, need to learn how to make it. Anyone have a recipe for one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




I would just use a regular pepper jelly recipe, and sub part of it with pureed and strained strawberries.  I've never heard of strawberry pepper jelly, sounds nice!


----------



## mmyap (Sep 18, 2014)

Pepper jelly with cream cheese is wonderful!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe not strawberry, but a very good pepper jelly.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/lee-clarks-pepper-jelly-81999.html


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 19, 2014)

Pepper jelly with Brie.  YUM


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Sep 19, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Maybe not strawberry, but a very good pepper jelly.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/lee-clarks-pepper-jelly-81999.html



Thanks Craig for the recipe. I'll have to try it! I'm sure I can add some strawberries and make it taste good. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------

